

How will Google Glasses & Smartwatches revolutionize the video game industry? - yqassimi


======
giang271291
Off the top of my head: Laser tag on larger, more complicated battleground.
Players have map displayed on their glasses & statuses on their watches.
Commanders can give orders through glasses, etc.

~~~
yqassimi
I already see myself playing it :-)

------
sv_underbelley
Suggestion for title: Prefix "Ask HN:"

~~~
yqassimi
Thanks will do! It was my first contribution

------
6d0debc071
Will they?

You're talking about what's essentially a HUD on your glasses, which is neat
and all don't get me wrong. But not something I can imagine playing many games
on. At least... not games that didn't involve a cross between virtual and real
space.

I'd honestly have much more faith in something like the Oculus Rift
revolutionising the video game industry.

What I could see would be things like open invitation gaming groups putting up
tags you can see in a city. So when you're walking around a city you can see
if there's a group meeting up to discuss or play whatever in the area.

~~~
yqassimi
I really like the tag idea concept!

As you say, Treasure Hunt and/or Ingress like Games will definitely be played
on Google Glasses and Smartwatches.

The Oculus Rift is indeed another revolution but I difficulty see myself
walking in the street and wearing them... unless I'm skiing.

